# New 10K catalog HITS AND MISS



## smithdoor (Sep 22, 2010)

The new 10K looks good over is the best of the new 10K D-3 cam lock and poly
belt.

1. Lacks the back gears
2. Small hole this also true on the old 9 and 10K
3. No gap this also true most old 9 and 10K this was a option
4. No taper gibs also true on the old 9 and 10K
5. Lack of option taper attachment
6. Can not use old tooling from 9 and 10K
7. Larger spindle hole / needs 5C collets

Also add a VDF or DC drive and do away with belt changing and add a brake
With these changes will make a excellence lathe for any shop need a small lathe

Some of this is found on G9249 12" x 37" Belt Drive


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 27, 2010)

I could pay cash for one today. But what i can't figure out is why Papa made 2 10" lathes.? Why not just combine the effort into a large spindle hole lathe and be done with it. Just my thought...Bob


----------



## smithdoor (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Knudsen just copy the classist 9" 
It has all the good points of a good lathe
Maybe change to a D3 mount and a poly belt w/a VDF for motor


----------

